# Suche Empfehlung für UL-Schulung



## element. (26 September 2017)

Hallo,
wer hat eine UL-Schulung hinter sich und war davon überzeugt?
Meine Themen hauptsächlich: Allgemeines, Geräte, Leitungstypen, Ausnahmen für Geräte und Kreise <100W, was ist mit Komponenten die kein UL haben...

Bevorzugt Süddeutschland, geht aber auch deutschlandweit.

Danke!


----------



## element. (17 Juni 2019)

Falls das jemanden interessiert - ich habe nun vor einiger Zeit zwei Module bei Siemens in Nürnberg belegt (es gibt 3 Module zum Thema UL bei Maschinen - bei Buchung von Mod. 2 oder 3 kann man das Mod. 1 als Onlineschulung zuhause durchklicken). 
Sind vergleichsweise günstige Schulungen, dafür werden halt auch viele Siemens Komponenten vorgestellt.
Es geht um allgemeines/rechtliches Wissen zum Thema, um die Hauptstromverteilung, Motorabzweige, Motoren schalten und schützen, SCCR, ...
Auch ein bisschen was zu Leitungstypen und Class II circuits. War im Gesamten recht brauchbar.
Allerdings sollte dann schnell ein UL Projekt folgen, sonst hat man die ganzen Berechnungsverfahren schnell wieder vergessen.

Gruß


----------

